# Stuck cd



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

try pulling CD fuse out for few minutes. some say it worked for them.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Hopefully someone will have an easy solution for you, ROBBYT3, but the only way I have ever gotten a stuck CD out was to remove the player and dismantle it. Drastic, but comparatively easy compared to some the stuff I have done.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine has a CD player behind the faceplate (which hinges down to put in a CD). Mine has that tiny hole you see on CD players on PCs, where if you unfold a paper clip, stick it in that hole and give it a solid push, the CD comes out a bit. I have never had to use the one in my car, but have had to do it numerous times on PCs! It's worth a shot to see if your car has one of those. If not, polarzak is probably right, you will need to remove the unit, take it apart, gingerly remove the CD.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm wondering if any of these ideas might work on an 8-track.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have used two butter knives using them as makeshift tweezers, gently stuck them in the CD holder, forced them together to grab the CD and gently pulled the CD out.


----------

